#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Probleme mit bestem Stück (brauche Hilfe) >

## Frank H.

Hi.
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem besten Stück und wollte erst einmal in einem Forum um Hilfe bitten weil ich nicht weiß wo ich am besten hingehen sollte und weil es eigentlich nicht gleich jeder Erfahren sollte. 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
Ich beschreibe euch mal mein Problem: 
Und zwar kann ich meine Vorhaut nicht mehr richtig zurück ziehen weil die Haut zu eng gewachsen ist. Meine Freundin hat sich schon beschwert und gesagt ich soll damit mal zum Arzt gehen aber weiß nicht wo ich da hin gehen soll. 
Hoffe bin in diesem Forum hier richtig und hoffe mir kann hier geholfen werden.
Mir ist es ein bisschen peinlich. Hoffe ihr habt Verständniss. 
mfg Frank

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich möchte dich mal herzlichst Willkommen heißen hier.  
Ich denke, du müßtest damit zu einem Urologen bzw Urologischeambulanz.

----------


## Frank H.

Kannst du mir sagen was der da machen wird?
Denn habe eigentlich keine Lust auf eine OP.  :shy_5new:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich weiß leider nicht was der machen wird.  
Aber ich denke schon, dass du da eine kleine OP machen sollst, vorallem wenn es dich stört bzw beeinträchtigt.  
Aber warte mal ab, wir haben hier einen Urologen. Der kann dir dann sicher weiter helfen. Nickname "Urologiker"  
Liebe Grüße

----------


## lucy230279

hallo frank, 
hab das thema in die urologische sprechstunde verschoben, ich denke hier passt das besser hin. 
ich bin auch der meinung, du solltest zu nem urologen gehn. ob eine op angebracht ist oder nicht, wird dir dann der arzt erklären. 
viel glück.

----------


## urologiker

Servus Frank, 
scheint mir bei dir eine klassische Vorhautverengung entzündlicher Genese zu sein. Das kann man prima mit einer sehr schmerzarmen kleinen OP korrigieren. 
Empfehle, dich zu deinem Hausarzt zu begeben. Der kann dich dann zum Urologen überweisen.  
Mach dir keinen Kopf wegen der Geschichte, das ist wahrlich kein Kolibri...  
Beste Grüsse, logiker

----------


## Frank H.

Danke ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.
Bin jetzt schon bisschen beruhigter.
Is zwar nicht so toll das ne OP folgt aber muss ich eben in kauf nehmen. 
thx nochmal

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Frank! 
Was wurde jetzt bei dir gemacht? Bist du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden?  
Beste Grüsse, logiker

----------

